# New Leuc morph



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Vanishing Jewels has listed on their website a new morph of Leuc called a "casanova" morph. Anyone seen it or a pic of it?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Jared J said:


> Vanishing Jewels has listed on their website a new morph of Leuc called a "casanova" morph. Anyone seen it or a pic of it?



Is that the green morph? Are there any pictures of one on the site?

Justin


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

No, they don't have any pics but the site says "coming aug 2004". :?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

And last year it said ... "Coming in Aug _2003_" :shock:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Casanova? What color is that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

pastorjosh said:


> Casanova? What color is that?


We don't know, that's what I was trying to find out. I emailed them and still have no answer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

*"New" Leuc*

Vanishing Jewels has always been very responsive with me. To date I have seen a red leuc (more of a rusty orange) but the "green" leuc has been around for years, and is not all that spectacular IMO, beyond being a poison frog.

I used to have a picture of the red morph, and have actually had the green leucs before. Some looking around can usually turn them up, all it really takes in the end is some umph and some good networking. I will see if I can find either.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Casonova is most likely named for Juan (aka Chris) Casanova who started Vanishing Jewels.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

They have/had some "albino" luecs at one time, I saw one at a show in Chicago. It was a white and purple looking frog, much like some albino pythons I've seen in color comparison, pretty striking looking. They also had "blue/green" luecs which look like a standard yellow luec with light blue to avocado green legs. There are red luecs but mostly what you see here in the states are some very dark "orange" morphs. I haven't seen a red luec here like they have in other countries.

Eric


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*list*

this is what they have they emailed me today just thought i would let everyone know 

They are being introduced in the Feb. edition of Reptile magazine under "Breeders Choice". It is a hypomelenistic & true albino -- more info. will follow on our website shortly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep, just checked my email. Got that same reply. Not quite sure how I feel about an albino dart frog though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Why would you have any feelings at all in regards to an albino? They are natural occurences. They do survive in the wild, there are even albino populations out there.

I cannot wait to see an albino leucomelas. I cannot wait until I have an albino representation of all those that are currently popping up...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, but they are selectively breeding the albinos to purposely limit the genepool wich could cause problems. I am not saying it is, but why risk it? ........Oh yeah to make a few extra bucks off a hobby.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

If somebody can make some money or even a living off something they love to do, why shouldn't they? I make some money of my frogs, and it's great I get enough to buy new frogs, and pay for their food. I like working with frogs, and I am going to do this as long as possible, before having to get a regular job flipping burgers or bagging groceries. Which would you rather do? I know two local breeders, and one makes pretty good money, and the other has darts as a major source of income, although he does breed lots of other herps. I hope to do the same someday. It isnt a hobby too alot of people on here. I think when you use a bulk of your time for taking care of your animals, or culturing food for them it is more than a hobby. I personally think some of the albinos out there look great, and if I had the chance I would buy some on a heartbeat.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey John,

I'll bet that if Patrick had wanted everyone to know about that line of frogs he'd had told everyone by now.

s


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

I find it quite funny that some people are against selective breeding but at the same time support inbreeding.... 

:lol: :roll: :?: 

Inbreeding is selective breeding.

SB


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya, that is funny, but I think the point Ryan was trying to make is....don't water down the lines too much to make that 'special' morph. Look at all the leos, and balls around. 

Some of those morphs have taken 5 + years to create. They are inbreeding taken to the extreme!






steelcube said:


> I find it quite funny that some people are against selective breeding but at the same time support inbreeding....
> 
> :lol: :roll: :?:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I understand where both sides are coming from. I have noticed that it is extremely difficult to find and purchase some cb 'wild' type reptiles because of the color crazes that exist, and that is sad. 

I think that there are plenty of hobbiests/breeders that will continue to find the same beauty in the common wild phenotypes and I'm sure that any color crazes won't drive those phenotypes out as they have in so many other mass dealed herp markets.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Tincs.com said:


> Why would you have any feelings at all in regards to an albino? They are natural occurences. They do survive in the wild, there are even albino populations out there.


John,

Can you explain a little more about the albino populations that occur in the wild? This is the first I have heard of this. If there are indeed entire populations of albino species, wouldn't that likely qualify as a new morph?

Thanks,

Homer


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Homer - one example would be the Amelnamistic (excuse my spelling) Vents. Dendrobatidae - the Fantastic Journey (Volume II) mentions finding populations of these in the wild.

s


Homer said:


> Can you explain a little more about the albino populations that occur in the wild? This is the first I have heard of this. If there are indeed entire populations of albino species, wouldn't that likely qualify as a new morph?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, Scott! Forgive me if I'm wrong, but based upon the multiple different morphs of tincs, many of which vary phenotypically by little more than location and markings, wouldn't there be a legitimate basis for considering that a separate morph of vent? 

I guess we would really need to know the geographic boundaries of these populations and whether the standard phenotype runs free among them before we could even begin to make that decision, but that does make one think . . . .


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't have that specific volume sitting in front of me at the moment or I'd give you the text. I'll try to remember to grab it later.

s


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The name Casanova isn't for a color, but a person... Juan Casanova. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Scott said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I'll bet that if Patrick had wanted everyone to know about that line of frogs he'd had told everyone by now.
> 
> s


Patrick did - At his talk at NWFF, didn't he?

John


----------

